# HTTPLabs: an interactive web server



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 6, 2017)

An interactive web server. HTTPLabs let you inspect HTTP requests and forge responses.

This might be useful to some. It install lang/go, which is big, iirc and unfortunately, but there is a binary installation for FreeBSD amd_64

Some of you guys might find it useful for testing.


----------

